# Anyone had this problem?



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

My old man bought a new SBE II earlier this year. He had it out opening weekend and became quickly frustrated. It seemed jamb every other shot. Upon inspection, we found that the action would not close completely because the gun would catch the brass and start to pull it back. We tried different shell brands, we closed the action at various speeds, but nothing seemed to help. Anyone ever heard of this before? He plans on returning it, but I am curious to know if this is a common problem with the SBE II or he just got a lemon.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey T-Shot, try oiling the bolt rails and the recoil plunger assembley( where the tail of the bolt goes into the stock ). Use a good quality oil not WD-40 or 3 in 1. Hope this helps. Good Luck.
Duckjunky


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Don't return it. Most likely the gun is completely fine. This is a common problem for people who are shooting the Benelli SBE II for the first time.*

Make sure the shotgun is firmly in his shoulder. If not, the recoil system cannot work properly and will jamb.

And the fact that it jambs the *2nd shot* is telling. What's probably happening is that his 1st shot is fine, but the 2nd shot he's loosened the shotgun from his shoulder because of the recoil and it's not tight. When he fires the 2nd shot it then jambs.

Take it out, hold it tight, and shoot it twice. If it cycles properly, then you know what the problem was.

Tell what the outcome is.
.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Gun has been returned, his new one works completely fine. Maybe I didn't explain clearly enough. The location where the barrel meets the action was not machined properly. It would catch the brass of the shell to the point where it would start to peel back a small portion of the brass. You could see and feel the difference in this area between the two guns. His old one had a sharp edge, the other had been honed down properly. His new one even cycled those shells that the old one would not. Thanks for replies though.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

T Shot said:


> Gun has been returned, his new one works completely fine. Maybe I didn't explain clearly enough. The location where the barrel meets the action was not machined properly. It would catch the brass of the shell to the point where it would start to peel back a small portion of the brass. You could see and feel the difference in this area between the two guns. His old one had a sharp edge, the other had been honed down properly. His new one even cycled those shells that the old one would not. Thanks for replies though.


Cool, I'm happy it worked out for him.

I wonder why if it had that manufacturing problem that caught the brass that it only jammed on every other shot and not all shots.

Weird.

Good huntin'


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I would imagine that maybe the shells that caught were sitting just right for them to catch? Or maybe the brass was just a bit different from shell to shell. I have no idea, nobody really seemed to have a good answer. I should also say that it wasn't actually every other shot, more random. Anyway, all is well.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

T Shot said:


> I would imagine that maybe the shells that caught were sitting just right for them to catch? Or maybe the brass was just a bit different from shell to shell. I have no idea, nobody really seemed to have a good answer. I should also say that it wasn't actually every other shot, more random. Anyway, all is well.


I'm happy it worked out. I believe Benelli makes the best Semi-Auto shotguns in the world and am happy you weren't turned away from them.

Happy Hunting

:sniper:


----------

